# "Scheiß auf PETA": Jennifer Lawrence zog echtem Eichhörchen die Haut ab



## beachkini (12 Apr. 2012)

​
Mit den Damen und Herren von PETA ist nicht immer gut Kirschen essen und vor allem nicht Fleisch – das gilt aktuell zumindest für Hunger Games-Star Jennifer Lawrence (21). Diese äußerte sich nämlich kürzlich in einem Interview witzelnd und verharmlosend über eine Szene in ihrem Film „Winter's Bone“ (2010), in der sie einigen Eichhörnchen fein säuberlich das Fell und die Haut abzieht. 

Im Rolling Stone beschrieb sie ihre Erfahrung detailliert und auch, wie man vermuten könnte, dass es sich bei dem toten Tier nicht um einen Fake handelte. Ebenfalls äußerte sie: „*Ich hätte für PETA sagen sollen, dass es nicht echt war. Aber scheiß auf PETA.*“ Es ist davon auszugehen, dass Jennifer diese Aussage etwas unüberlegt getroffen hat, allerdings ist sie gerade deswegen in den Fokus der Tierrechtsorganisation gerückt, die sich jetzt natürlich auch dazu äußern möchte.

PETA-Chefin Ingrid Newkirk (62) erklärte gegenüber The Gothamist: „*Sie ist jung und das Leid der Tiere hat ihr Herz offenbar noch nicht erreicht. Wie Henry David Thoreau einst sagte 'Das Eichhörnchen, das man im Spaß tötet, stirbt in vollem Ernst'. Wenn Menschen Tiere töten, dann sind es die Tiere, auf die man 'scheißt', nicht PETA*. Ich hoffe, dass sie eines Tages für jeden Schmerz geradesteht, den sie einem Tier angetan hat, das nichts anderes wollte, als sich mit Mühe und Not ein bescheidenes Dasein in der Natur zu erkämpfen.“

Bislang hat sich Jennifer noch nicht zu Newkirks Worten geäußert. Wir sind gespannt, ob sie Stellung nimmt.
(promiflash.de)


----------



## Q (12 Apr. 2012)

engel09 Wie gut, dass Ingrid Newkirk IMMER eine saubere Weste hat


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Apr. 2012)

Diese scheinheiligen Moralapostel von PETA, Greenpeace, BUND und Co. nerven mich nur noch! 

Ich schließe mich der Äußerung von Lawrence absolut an. Und deswegen noch mal: *scheiß auf PETA*!


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Apr. 2012)

*PETA-"Helden"*

Gebt mal bei Google _petatotettiere_ ein!


----------



## 007xy1 (16 Apr. 2012)

PETA-Chefin Ingrid Newkirk scheint eine sehr weise Frau zu sein.

Jennifer Lawrence sollte ihr handeln und ihr Aussage nochmals überdenken.


----------



## 007xy1 (17 Apr. 2012)

*AW: PETA-"Helden"*



Chamser81 schrieb:


> Gebt mal bei Google _petatotettiere_ ein!





*So einfach ist die ganze Sache nicht.*

Hier ist die Antwort von PETA auf dein "petatotettiere".

peta.de :: Warum schläfert PETA USA Tiere in den ärmeren Gegenden von North Carolina ein?




.


----------



## Chamser81 (17 Apr. 2012)

@ 007xy1

Du glaubst halt denen von PETA und ich eben nicht und das ist auch mein gutes Recht!


----------



## 007xy1 (17 Apr. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> @ 007xy1
> 
> Du glaubst halt denen von PETA und ich eben nicht und das ist auch mein gutes Recht!



Natürlich ist es dein gutes Recht zu glauben was du willst, nur ist es keine Glaubensfrage.

Es gibt da eigentlich nichts zu glauben, PETA streitet ja nichts ab, PETA erklären nur warum sie so handeln.


----------



## Buterfly (17 Apr. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Diese scheinheiligen Moralapostel von PETA, Greenpeace, BUND und Co. nerven mich nur noch!
> 
> Ich schließe mich der Äußerung von Lawrence absolut an. Und deswegen noch mal: *scheiß auf PETA*!



Si tacuisses,...


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Apr. 2012)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Si tacuisses,...



Du musst es ja wissen!


----------

